# MudInMyBlood - Upgraded to 3.8.0



## phreebsd

We just upgraded the site software to version 3.8.0 which was released yesterday.

Several new features have been added. These include:
Social group discussions 
Social group categories 
Private message sorting and filtering 
Private message history 
Quick edit for newer types of content (visitor messages and picture comments) 
Social group icons 
Social group transfers 
Private message quick reply 
Private message throttling (limit messages sent over a time period) 
Private message reporting 
Profile privacy (limit blocks to a subset of users) 
Lightbox navigation 
Thread prefix permissions 
Dismissible notices 

If anyone has any problems or notices something not working as it did before, let me know ASAP.


----------

